
The original Lisp paper – John McCarthy (1960) [pdf] - pmoriarty
http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/recursive.pdf
======
abrax3141
Presumably the admins will delete the “John McCarthy” from this (ref the Mars
travesty)

